# digital cluster replacement



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

any ideas where i can find a GOOD replacement for the stock digital cluster on a 1986 z31? I'm going to do the analog conversion in the future, but the instrument swap is a quick fix and i've got the money to do it. Please help. Websites, over the phone, catalogs, whatever. I need this part asap. I've already checked autopartsearch.com and jcwhitney.com. Nothing in my area. I live in the southern california, san bernadino county area if it helps.


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

are you sure it's the cluster? The power supply mounted the the right of the steering column is usually the culprit when they go dead.

I have a digi-dash and a power supply from an 85 if you want to make me an offer :thumbup:


----------



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

z31 said:


> are you sure it's the cluster? The power supply mounted the the right of the steering column is usually the culprit when they go dead.
> 
> I have a digi-dash and a power supply from an 85 if you want to make me an offer :thumbup:


I was actually thinking that it might just be the power supply, because before it went out everything worked fine. There were no signs of equipment failure, the whole thing would just shut off every now and then. Then i started working on it. A year later, when i started it up again, no power at all.

I'll get back to you on the power supply offer. I'm gonna see if it'd be cheaper for me to pay a friend to do the analog conversion for me...somehow i doubt it, but he does owe me a favor. So i'll let you know.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

why are there two threads about the same problem from the same person?


----------



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> why are there two threads about the same problem from the same person?


Because i got an error message when i posted that one, so i figured it didn't post correctly. My bad.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

They were posted 26 hours apart. How does that work?

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=115943


----------



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> They were posted 26 hours apart. How does that work?
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=115943


Yeah. I figured, since i couldn't find the damn thread I'D posted, and since i'd gotten an ERROR message, and SINCE no one had yet responded, I figured it hadn't worked. I'm not gonna scour the sight looking for a thread when all signs point to it not posting correctly. I said my bad, so calm down and leave it alone. It was an accident. And thanks for the website link on the other thread that i thought hadn't posted. Came in handy.


----------

